# Quel iPad?



## ng28c (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à vous tous,

depuis un certain temps j'ai décidé de m'achter le combo iMac + iPad. 
Je vais en premier lieu m'acheter l'iPad fin de cet été et je suis donc arrivée devant la question: iPad 2 ou New iPad?

Biensûr j'ai déjà recherché ce sujet maintes fois sur Google, mais rien ne m'aide plus que ça. Je connais les avantages (écran rétina, nouvelle technologie, supporté plus longtemps) et les desavantages (chauffe, batterie rapidement vide,..) du iPad 3. Mais pas tellement ceux de l'iPad 2?

J'ai le choix entre:
- Un iPad 2 32Go + 3G reconditionné à &#8364;449
- Un New iPad 16Go + 3G à &#8364;599
- Un New iPad 32Go WiFi à &#8364;579

Seul bémol: les iPad du refurb ne donnent pas droit à la carte cadeau Back to School de &#8364;40...

Voilà, merci d'avoir lu tout ceci


----------



## cowpilot (12 Juillet 2012)

Pour la chauffe de batterie, moi qui vient d'une tablette acer, je ne trouve pas qu'il chauffe plus,que ça. Même en montage vidéo ou lecture Mkv. Idem, la batterie à 10 h ça me va!


----------



## AppleLov (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour la wifi ou la 3G, ca dépend vraiment de l'usage que tu vas faire de ton iPad, surtout que tu peux aussi te connecter au hotspots wifi sfr orange free etc...
Ayant un iPad 2, je trouve que l'écran est très bon, donc si tu ne fais pas de jeux trop lourd comme infinity blade par exemple, tu seras satisfait de l'ipad 2, niveau performances il est vrai que l'ipad 3 est meilleur, avec un meilleur processeur, un meilleur appareil photo et puissance, ce qui peut jouer si tu fais de la burautique sur ton iPad. 
Tu peux aussi prendre en compte que l'ipad 3 aura toutes les nouveautés d'iOS 6 comme, Siri, le GPS au virage par virage et bien d'autres. 
     Si tu veux bien mettre 100/150&#8364; de plus pour un iPad 3 pour des performances qui vont vraiment se ressentir, prends le. 
Par contre si tu prends le 2, vu que tu économise plus de 50&#8364; grâce au refurb, tu auras de quoi acheter une carte iTunes de 50&#8364;. 
J'espère que mes conseils t'auront servis.


----------



## nifex (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour faire simple je dirai que si tu as de l'argent un nouvel ipad et si tu n'es pas contre une petite economie un ipad 2


----------

